# Probleme mit dem Tablet und dem Einfügen von Bildern



## Mdenzer (16. Mai 2013)

Kann leider mit dem taplet nur ein Bild nach dem anderen Posten wenn ich eins zeiten einfügen will ist das erste wieder weg... Weiß auch nicht was das ist


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Tablet und dem Einfügen von Bildern*

Ich habs mal in den Support verschoben. Vielleicht weiß der Chef ja Rat...


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Tablet und dem Einfügen von Bildern*

Hallo,

ist es möglich, mal Einzelheiten zu besagtem Gerät preiszugeben? Die Kristallkugel ist leider gerade zur Reparatur. 

Marke, Betriebssystem + Version, Browser + Version wären ein guter Anfang, damit "der Chef" was dazu sagen kann. Noch ist er auf Arbeit.


----------



## Joachim (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Tablet und dem Einfügen von Bildern*

Mal ins blaue geraten...

Ein Android Tablet und Probleme mit den Cookies / Cache eventuell? Aber ohne die von Annett genannten Infos kann ich wirklich nur raten.


----------



## Mdenzer (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Tablet und dem Einfügen von Bildern*

Hallo nutze ein ipad als browser safari....


----------



## Joachim (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Tablet und dem Einfügen von Bildern*

Grmpf ... Appel 

Dazu müsstest du nur mal Tante Google bemühen - das ist ein bekanntes Problem mit Appel Geräten, wobei du Glück hast, das du zumindest 1 Foto hochladen kannst, die meisten können nicht mal eines auswählen.

Viele machen es dann über den Umweg mit Bilderhostern, was aber auch wieder problematisch wird, da wir nur wenige zulassen um die Ladezeiten der Seiten niedrig zu halten und die T-Drossel nicht zu reizen. 
Das Problem ist halt die Appel Philosophie mit der iCloud und den Apps den direkten Zugriff auf ein Datei/Verzeichnissystem dem mündigen Nutzer unmöglich zu machen oder zu erschweren.

Daher kann ich nur wenig für dich tun. :sorry

Es ist schon traurig, da soll die Apfelwelt soooo einfach und leicht sein, und dann sowas  Da find ich das Teil: Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 13 Convertible mit Windows 8 wesentlich cooler. Soeins hab ich für meine Mutter besorgt und bin schwer angetan.  Seit dem weis ich sogar Win8 zu schätzen, denn auf so einem Gerät macht es dann doch Spaß und vor allem Sinn! 
Damit hat man ein Tablet, einen Laptop und wenn man es per DVI an einen großen Bildschirm anschließt und Funkmaus/Tastatur nutzt einen Desktop PC. Im Tablet Modus nutzt man die Win8 Kacheln (da machen die Spaß und Sinn) und im Laptop/Desktop Modus eben den Desktop, der dann wie bei Win7 funktioniert...


----------



## Joachim (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Tablet und dem Einfügen von Bildern*

Eine Alternative wäre noch die "Tapatalk" App fürs IPad - unser Forum bietet seit Jahren die Tapatalk Unterstützung für mobile Endgeräte an.

Vielleicht bringt dich das dann zum Ziel?


----------



## Joachim (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Tablet und dem Einfügen von Bildern*

Nachtrag - ForumRunner und TouchBB könnten nach Tests in Kürze folgen - damit stünden dann auch kostenlose Enduser Apps für Touchgeräte zur Verfügung. Ich denke mal bis nächstes WE sollte es dazu dann hier ein Statement geben.


----------

